# Almost Ready to go Home



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Arizona desert* isn't a bad place to spend your winters but when you have salt water in your veins, sooner or later you start to need an ocean. Just to get me thinking of home again, a friend recently sent me this video shot in the Cowichan Valley on Vancouver Island. You can call it that … I call it home.

It is a little arty, .... but then that's the Cowichan Valley. 

Take a look and welcome to my part of the world for a few minutes.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I've travelled to and lived in many different parts of the world, and I wouldn't trade our neck of the woods for anywhere else. I bet a lot of people feel the same way about where they live, which is what makes it "home".


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful Video Paul and it sure looks like a great place to live. I can think that you and your wife are very happy to be going home. Have a safe and enjoyable journey.


----------



## MrHart (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful place to live sir and I like how the video was made. Pretty cool.

How may bedrooms does your home have and what time does your wife serve breakfast? I'm just planning my summer.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No extra bedrooms but I'd take you sailing.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you….It's refreshing to know that the human race is doing well…


----------



## Edwin (Mar 11, 2010)

HEY Paul that is one beautiful video, I can see why you were homesick. ED


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I could learn to to get by there. 

Thanks for sharing that beautiful video, Paul.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That was really awesome and enjoyable Paul…It is nice to have 2 homes to go back and forth to…but one will always be that extra special Place…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh you poor thing! LOL!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very NICE…

Thank you… I needed that… Very relaxing…


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Paul, have a good trip home. We have only visited once, but we enjoyed it a lot. Being a flat lander, here in eastern Montana, every time I am close to the ocean, it always makes me feel peaceful.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with John, and home is here with the mountains, Great Harvest bakery, good music and good people.
The video has great musicians and choral people. Still remember some buddies? who offered to race me
to a log boom in Lake Washington and stood on the dock laughing as I came up from a racing dive trying to
catch my breath. I think Flathead Lake is warmer during the Polar Bear Plunge. Enjoy your home.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. Did anyone else notice that MASSIVE burl at 2:21?


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm, that was nice. It reminded me of so many places from Cape Cod to the mountains of Pennsylvania with a little Hawaii thrown in. The music was lovely. Thanks for making my day…..........


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

….It's refreshing to know that the human race is doing well…

I was thinking the exact thing thing! Absolutely beautiful Paul. This was a really nice way to start my morning. Like everyone, I can absolutely see why you miss home.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

wonderful…thanks for shareing paul ….


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful country and beautiful people. 
Thanks for the video, Paul. It evokes some great memories.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great Video Paul, I can understand why you would want to live there. The only thing missing from the video is the small little workshop were a guy is turning out some very nice marquetry!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Beautiful video, thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a little bit of the ocean in all of us. The water draws us near and provides what we need. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful country, I saw parts of it when I took a cruise to Alaska! Thanks for posting a beautiful "story" if you may call it that?


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice I have never made it to the Northwest but it sure is on my list now.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on my way to the airport!
Jim


----------



## garysharp (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you, for sharing with us all some Beautiful people, having a Beautiful time, in a Beautiful place, please have yourself as nice of a day as me and my wife are having after watching (a few times) the video.
Gary and Fran


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the things on my wife's "bucket list" is to visit Hawaii… Not me! I'd rather go NORTH! 
BEAUTIFUL video. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

That makes me homesick, and I haven't even left the shop, great video, and great music.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

That makes me homesick, and I haven't even left the shop, great video, and great music.

-Smitty!!!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my but that brought tears to my eyes Paul … and I live it every day!! Must have been the 'artsy slant' to the video that did it! 
Beautiful last few days … sunny and bright, but COLD! -2 this morning while tending my friend's hens that lay their golden eggs!!! 
Looking forward to your return friend


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

That was a nice change of pace. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

We're still in Az for a couple of weeks but our thoughts are increasingly drifting North. 
I'm glad you all enjoyed the little video and Elaine, see you soon.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Booking our tickets…

Cheers,
John


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Totally kool. I feel better. Thnx Paul


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Spent some really nice time on the Vancover Island coast fishin' for some good stuff.
First time I EVER saw an eagle catchin' the fishies.
Bill


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul, way back when you posted your urns, I got the impression you were going to make / sell them while you were down here… Did you ever get that going? Just curious how it worked out…

Hope you had a nice winter get away… My sons wedding date was changed to May…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No, Joe that didn't happen. Not the right kind of karma if you know what I mean.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Beautiful, Paul.

Lee


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Great video - love the music!!

Looks like a great place to call home.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Pleasant, thank you Paul.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a beautiful place man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kennyl (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks to be truly enchanting,thanks for a glimpse of your world.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Great looking country. Loved the video.

Soooooooo, eh your house there is currently empty??


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Do places like this still exist? Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry murch, It's never empty and if you check the original post date I'm home myself now.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful video, beautiful place. Thanks, Paul

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

